# USAJFKSWCS welcomes new commanding general



## Ravage (Jun 20, 2008)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, June 20, 2008) – The U.S. Army John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School welcomed a new commanding general while saying farewell to another in a change of command ceremony at Meadows Field June 20.

Maj. Gen. Thomas R. Csrnko assumed command from Maj. Gen. James W. Parker during the ceremony.
Lt. Gen. Robert W. Wagner, U.S. Army Special Operations Command commanding general, hosted the event. Wagner and Parker expressed confidence in Csrnko’s experience, calling him the ideal person to command USAJFKSWCS.

“Tom Csrnko is eminently qualified and the exact person to command the center and school,” Wagner said.
Parker reflected that it was always hard for him to pass on the guidon during a change of command ceremony, but today was different.

“It was much easier this time because I knew it was going to exactly the right person and exactly the right officer to take the Special Warfare Center and School to the next level,” Parker said.

Csrnko was commissioned into the Army in 1974 from Indiana University of Pennsylvania with a Bachelor of Science degree. He recently relinquished command of the U.S. Army *Special Forces *Command (Airborne) on June 17. With more than 30 years of military experience, Csrnko will follow in Parker’s footsteps as the USAJFKSWCS commanding general.
Among Csrnko’s first words as commanding general of USAJFKSWCS were those of gratitude, honor and excitement. 
“It’s an honor to return to USAJFKSWCS as the commander,” Csrnko said.

He said he was grateful to Wagner for entrusting him with the task and thankful to Parker for helping him through the transition.

“I am very excited to be retuning home,” Csrnko said. “This will be my third tour back in the Special Warfare Center and School, and I look forward to the challenges before us.”

The ceremony could not end without honoring Parker and his contributions to the command.

Wagner recapped USAJFKSWCS’s progress under Parker’s command with a 20-item list of accomplishments, but Parker gave all the credit to those who have supported him during the past four years, the Soldiers and civilians of USAJFKSWCS.

“If there was a Department of Defense award for innovation in training and training transformation it most certainly would have to be awarded to Jim, the Soldiers and civilians of SWCS (Special Warfare Center and School),” Wagner said.

Parker retired after 38 years of military service later that day in a ceremony at Kennedy Hall.

Csrnko ended the ceremony, “God bless this great institution and God bless America. De Oppresso Libre!”

Csrnko is a graduate of the U.S. Army War College, Command and General Staff College, Armed Forces Staff College and Infantry Officer Basic and Advanced Courses.

His awards and decorations include two Defense Superior Service Medals, Legion of Merit, Bronze Star Medal, Defense Meritorious Service Medal, eight Meritorious Service Medals, Joint Service Commendation Medal, Army Commendation Medal, Joint Service Achievement Medal, two Army Achievement Medals, Expert Infantryman Badge, Master Parachutist Badge, *Special Forces* Tab and the Joint Chiefs of Staff Identification Badge.








> Maj. Gen. Thomas R. Csrnko accepts the guideon from Lt. Gen. Robert W. Wagner, commander, U.S. Army Special Operations Command, as he assumes command of the U.S. Army John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School June 20 at Fort Bragg, N.C. Outgoing commander, Maj. Gen. James W. Parker, will be retiring later on today after more than 38 years of military service. (U.S. Army photo by Gillian M. Albro, USASOC PAO)









> Maj. Gen. James W. Parker, outgoing commander of the U.S. Army John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School, gives his farewell remarks to the Soldier, friends and family that gathered June 20 for the USAJFKSWCS change of command. MG Parker will be retiring later on today after more than 38 years of military service. (U.S. Army photo by Gillian M. Albro, USASOC PAO)









> Preparing to enter the field for the change of command is, left to right, Maj. Gen. James W. Parker, outgoing commander or the U.S. Army John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School, Lt. Gen. Robert W. Wagner, commander, U.S. Army Special Operations Command, and Maj. Gen. Thomas R. Csrnko, incomming commander of USAJFKSWCS. Standing behind the group of officers is Command Sgt. Maj. Kurt D. Lugo, USAJFKSWCS command sgt. maj. (U.S. Army photo by Gillian M. Albro, USASOC PAO)









> Debbie Parker, wife of Maj. Gen. James W. Parker, is presented red roses during the U.S. Army John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School change of command. Parker relinquished command of the schoolhouse to Maj. Gen. Thomas R. Csrnko, Friday. (Photo by SGT Curt Squires, USAJFKSWCS PAO)


http://news.soc.mil/releases/News%20Archive/2008/June/080620-02.html


----------



## demo18c (Jun 24, 2008)

about freaking time.. oh did I say that out loud


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 25, 2008)

demo18c said:


> about freaking time..



X100...


----------



## Ajax (Jun 25, 2008)

hmm...that new guy seems to have stars on his beret.  Seems like the whole thing might go better if it was just one star...between three stripes and three rockers


----------



## Ravage (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't follow ....
Was the privious commander......not the kind you guys would prefer ?


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jul 15, 2008)

Ravage said:


> I don't follow ....
> Was the privious commander......not the kind you guys would prefer ?



Understatement of the year...;)


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Jul 15, 2008)

Ravage said:


> I don't follow ....
> Was the privious commander......not the kind you guys would prefer ?



I'd say there were few dry eyes as he dashed off into the sunset.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 15, 2008)

Trying to bust the rumors here at home station

rumor is that Q course is going to revamped significantly with a "tactical pause" to implement changes. 

Without violating OPSEC (i don't want to know anyways because that would spoil my fun in attending), is there any truth there? or should I tell my guy who's applying for re-addmitance to the Q to calm down?


----------

